# Lessons learned



## Reel Paradise (Jun 2, 2015)

Saturday night my son said to me ‘Wind is dying down, we should go fishing Sunday’. I was thinking to myself, It’s the day after a cold front, the tides charts don’t look particularly good, the water temp in the bay has dropped 8 degrees over the past two weeks. So after thinking it over, I told my son, OK let’s go but I lowered expectations because I was not optimistic. I thought it would be a good day to be on the water to enjoy some time together even if we don’t catch any fish.

We got on the water and decided to fish a small drain that was cut out by Harvey. It was narrow but deep. On the outside of the drain was a very small oyster reef(maybe 30 yards long). We waded over to the reef and bamm, it was on. Over the next 2 hours we caught over 30 trout, with only a handful under 15 inches. We decided to keep our limits for a fish fry next weekend. We released all fish over 23 inches, which was 6 of them. The last 2 cast we made we brought a 25 and a 26 inch trout and decided it was a good point to call it a morning since we both had commitments in the afternoon.

We fished paddle tails. Color did not seem to matter. This trip will go down as one of my top 5 trout fishing trips ever. Rockport is on fire.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job and report, thanks for sharing your success makes me what to get out of the office today and give it a try.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Awesome report!!!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice! Crazy how different the bay is now.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

nice


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Well done. Nice report glad to hear the fishing is starting to turn on.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saweet!!! Beautiful trip.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

There are fish that eat every day. You just have to find the ones that are eating. Good job choosing the right spot based on the conditions.


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Smoked em!! Great report!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice report. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow! Smoked 'em. Great trip report.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome Trip!! Congratulations


----------

